# Cheerio



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say "Bye". I'm offski.
Been great while it's lasted, and it's been really fantastic meeting so many of you over the years.
Hope you achieve all of your goals.
Rob


----------



## Captainron (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the memories lad.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry to see you go mate. Give them carp some terror from me.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Smiffy for "inviting" me to join this place and sorry to see you go - have missed your humour of late around here.

Hope you enjoy the fishing and H4H day...


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry to see you go, geez!

This place won't seem the same without you....


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2012)

You're always welcome to come back.

Thanks for the good times, and good luck with what ever you do next.

Don't sell your sticks though. File them away.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a sad day when the rules which are created to protect members actually become more important than the member themselves especially a valued member of the forum and golfing community like Rob is. When I think of all the hard work he did for this forum.
Now wonder so many of the old crew have left.
See you on FB Rob


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's a sad day when the rules which are created to protect members actually become more important than the member themselves especially a valued member of the forum and golfing community like Rob is. When I think of all the hard work he did for this forum.
Now wonder so many of the old crew have left.
See you on FB Rob
		
Click to expand...

Did I miss something?! Sad to see this post. Glad I have the pleasure of  a ball round Blackmoor in his company on Monday.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear your offski, good luck and enjoy in pastures new.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's a sad day when the rules which are created to protect members actually become more important than the member themselves especially a valued member of the forum and golfing community like Rob is. When I think of all the hard work he did for this forum.
Now wonder so many of the old crew have left.
See you on FB Rob
		
Click to expand...

What's happened?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought you was made with thicker skin than that you old git, don't be a stranger rob:cheers:


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's a sad day when the rules which are created to protect members actually become more important than the member themselves especially a valued member of the forum and golfing community like Rob is. When I think of all the hard work he did for this forum.
Now wonder so many of the old crew have left.
See you on FB Rob
		
Click to expand...

Well that's the problem when you have a moderating mafia which turns a blind eye to a clique who can get away with constantly saying whatever they want


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

Pm me these cliquey types Stevie, Everyone gets treated the same which is why this has cropped up.


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

Just popping out for a bit of scoff with the wife, if you wish me to expand on my comment then I will when I get back - It won't be by PM though it will be public


----------



## Scottjd1 (Oct 13, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			What's happened?
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?46538-Who-deleted-my-for-sale-post


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?46538-Who-deleted-my-for-sale-post

Click to expand...

Rather draconian in my opinion.

I've seen loads of posts in the 'for sale' section where the seller states that photos will follow.  The photos duly appear later and all's good.

OTT to remove the post, in my opinion.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 13, 2012)

Rob, hopefully this will just be a break and your enthusiasum for the game and forum return. I need a return invite to Cooden in 2013


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 13, 2012)

If this is the reason your leaving Rob,then please dont.
Im sure this can be sorted.
Your the one thats made me laugh the most with your witty banter.
It will definately be a sadder place without you.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for keeping me amused mate and for all the things you have organised.

Midnight...


----------



## PieMan (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Just wanted to say "Bye". I'm offski.
Been great while it's lasted, and it's been really fantastic meeting so many of you over the years.
Hope you achieve all of your goals.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you're a top guy and will always be a legend on here. Please keep in touch as it would be great to have the odd game or two with you.......and more importantly loads of laughs!!! Look forward to seeing you on Monday.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2012)

One of the best days was a game with you, PN Wokingham and Pieman - I would just ask that you rethink as its about those days, not a mistake by a Mod, that defines the friendships on here


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 13, 2012)

immediate deletion due to no pics is a joke!!!

Anyway, aside from that I look forward to our round on Monday Rob, I hope it wont be the last though :thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't normally get involved in arguments and disagreements on here, but I'm so annoyed and going to have my say.

Rob was the very first person that I spoke to and met from this forum. And I can say that when I met him for the first time it was as if I'd known him for ages, that's how he left me feeling. I bet many more on here will say exactly the same, a top top bloke.

So to hear how Rob has been treated in the for sale section leaves me almost speechless.
As Auburn Warrior has already pointed out, there have been many many posts where the seller has said that they will put up pictures later, when home. So can anybody tell me what exactly, warranted his post to be moved?

Golfmmad. :angry:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2012)

Incredible just incredible.

The forum has lost a gem of a man.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 13, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			immediate deletion due to no pics is a joke!!!

Anyway, aside from that I look forward to our round on Monday Rob, I hope it wont be the last though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I had the same even though I stated they would be up within the hour. But... Them's is the rules.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 13, 2012)

Noooo! 

This place won't be the same without you. You can't leave.

The fact that less coffee will be spluttered over my keyboard is hardly compensation.

Surely whatever is behind this can be sorted out.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 13, 2012)

I think this is all rather unnecessary. Could the Mods and Smiffy engage in some cordial PM'ing and resolve this amicably please?


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 13, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Them's is the rules.
		
Click to expand...

What was it that Douglas Bader said "rules are for the guidance of wise men and the obedience of fools"...


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers mate for picking me up and taking me to Walton Heath. Top bloke who will be missed. 

Just wish more mods would act like DCB and sit in the background. There is more of an issue with people posting in the wrong sections, more of an issue with lazy posting because people don't look back a page or two.

Maybe the mods should concentrate on tidying up other areas first.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

If it were anyone else I'd suggest that they man up a bit and grow a pair...... 

No need to leave the forum Rob, even if you are into fishing a bit more right now. You're liked and appreciated SO MUCH by people on the forum that you shouldn't let something so petty spoil that sentiment.

We all want to get a game with you some time, and forum days just wouldn't be the same without your witty banter and cheeky grin 

Without doubt meeting you was probably the reason why I never quit the game, even though I've tried so many times, so it must be partly my responsibility now to make you keep one eye on your clubs and I'll be dragging you out for a game next Summer if it kills me!!!


Like I said.... I'd suggest to anyone else that they grow a pair........ 



James.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

Noooooooo! Smiffy,dinnae do this man,we all think you are great bud,some of the best banter ever on this forum! Overzealous mod daftness is no reason to leave your pals behind,please rethink my man! :-(


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

By the way........












What is it you were selling? ................... 




:ears::clap::ears:


----------



## drawboy (Oct 13, 2012)

In my view a mod is there to remove  overly offensive posts, links to spurious websites and to interject in arguments that may get out of hand. I think you have been a little harsh here with one of the stalwarts of the forum. This could have been easily avoided by waiting 24 hrs then pm'ing the member to remind him/her of the need for a photo. I have bought off Smiffy and found him to be as honest as the day is long. After all no one will buy anything without seeing it first surely?


----------



## Crow (Oct 13, 2012)

You can't go Rob, I'm yet another who was introduced to the Golf Monthly forum by your very good self and the forum will not be the same if you go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry but I thin this is bang out of order. Smiify is a forum legend and surely his word is worth more than having his post deleted just because the pictures were following. Others have done the same and not had the same action taken. This was allegedly done to be consistent but the truth is there is no consistency. 

There are a number of mods but there only seem to be two or three at most that ever make any decisions and I do think some of them do act in rather a carte blanche attitude. Unless a post is clearly getting abusive or offensive I really dont see why so many need to be cut off but that is just my opinion. 

I would like to see the opportunity to post and add a picture within 24 hours on the for sale section. I have wanted to put a few things on but wanted to wait for daylight to make the picture clearer. If a picture doesn't appear within that slot it would seem reasonable to delete it. An hour is just wrong.

I hope the mods and Smiffy can sort it out and it's adieu and not goodbye as the King of the Knobs will be sorely missed. He was a pleasure to play with and actually a decent golfer and a fearsome competitor. I remember him and I going head to head at Blackmoor last year for a fiver. Thought I'd got it in the bag with a monster birdie at 17 but he bounced back on 18.

Don't be a stranger mate.


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad to see this on what i thought was a  sensible and adult ( not that sort of adult ) forum

I fell into this issue on one of my ads and it was swiftly taken off by the mods

I think this should be addressed in your case and Mike should look into this before a complete forum meltdown begins to support you

Very silly and not necessary

Regardless good luck for the future


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 13, 2012)

Speaking from experience as a mod on another forum, rules are rules. Its to the individual mods discretion if they wish to bend the rules and allow a post to stay up while picturless. 

Everyone here knows the rules, and regardless of time on here or post counts, if you post a thread without pics you run the risk of getting it pulled, simples.

I hate good bye threads, bit pointless me saying best of luck etc if im seeing you Monday anyway, so il save it til then.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Oct 13, 2012)

What is the criteria for becoming a mod on here ?

Smiffy,i for one enjoy reading your posts,and from what i gather from those who've met you,your a likeable guy.If anybody should get the boot it's the clown who booted you.


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this just a case of throwing the toys out of the pram. Bit extreme to leave. Just post it again with the pic surely?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			By the way........

What is it you were selling? ................... 

:ears::clap::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Keep your hands off. Ive already snaffled it.....:ears:


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Speaking from experience as a mod on another forum, rules are rules. Its to the individual mods discretion if they wish to bend the rules and allow a post to stay up while picturless. 

Everyone here knows the rules, and regardless of time on here or post counts, if you post a thread without pics you run the risk of getting it pulled, simples.

I hate good bye threads, bit pointless me saying best of luck etc if im seeing you Monday anyway, so il save it til then.
		
Click to expand...

From my point of view, the mods are damned regardless, there was gurning not so long ago about the use of "heres an ad, pics later" yet here we are again. 
Smiffy is an upstanding member of the forum who has been to multiple meets and some of us have even been unlucky enough to have met him . He did nothing offensive, didnt upset anyone and he is a trustworthy bloke.
BUT,the rules are there for all of us and asking for them to be changed for one person isn't on though, as petty as it sounds, the advert could have waited and it wouldn't have been a problem. Its not like it would have been a done deal, posted and received over the weekend anyway to necessitate the urgency of getting an advert up.
 The mod that removed it was simply following the ruling and general feeling that ads with no pics were not warranted.
To throw the toys out of the pram over this though and have a big dramatic goodbye thread is just too OTT for me. 
Wind your neck in Smiffy and get back in there.


----------



## beggsy (Oct 13, 2012)

I myself have posted in the for sale section and also asked to add pictures later and was granted that. And now because some cock end has seen his arse a long standing member is saying goodbye smiffy good luck in your next adventure


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

brendy said:



			BUT,the rules are there for all of us and asking for them to be changed for one person isn't on though, as petty as it sounds, the advert could have waited and it wouldn't have been a problem. Its not like it would have been a done deal, posted and received over the weekend anyway to necessitate the urgency of getting an advert up.
 The mod that removed it was simply following the ruling and general feeling that ads with no pics were not warranted.
		
Click to expand...

No consistency though Brendy and that's the problem.
I've seen lots of examples of rules being broken (normally in the 'out of bounds' section) but nothing happens.  A for sale post is put up with no photos but a declaration that photos will be added and the post is removed.  Rather than remove it, can the post not be monitored to ensure photos are added?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2012)

brendy said:



			From my point of view, the mods are damned regardless, there was gurning not so long ago about the use of "heres an ad, pics later" yet here we are again. 
Smiffy is an upstanding member of the forum who has been to multiple meets and some of us have even been unlucky enough to have met him . He did nothing offensive, didnt upset anyone and he is a trustworthy bloke.
BUT,the rules are there for all of us and asking for them to be changed for one person isn't on though, as petty as it sounds, the advert could have waited and it wouldn't have been a problem. Its not like it would have been a done deal, posted and received over the weekend anyway to necessitate the urgency of getting an advert up.
 The mod that removed it was simply following the ruling and general feeling that ads with no pics were not warranted.
To throw the toys out of the pram over this though and have a big dramatic goodbye thread is just too OTT for me. 
Wind your neck in Smiffy and get back in there.
		
Click to expand...

You've surprised me there Brendy I really thought you would have come down on the side of Smiffy.:ears:


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

Outrageous stuff

Smiffy, all the best bud


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes I think the Moderators should, "Moderate". What is the meaning of moderate? Not going to extremes, make, become less violent or excessive. Smiffy's post or request was none of the above but the moderator's actions were certainly extreme. I see no reason why the post could not have been left until later in the evening, and then, if no pictures, take action.

Yes the rules are there for good reason, ie. new posters trying to sell before building any trust, and photos of items for sale for scrutiny, but in Smiffy's case a little more discretion and MODERATION should have been used.


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

If rules are rules then fine, apply them all, all of the time,  There is a clique on here who constantly get away with bad language (yes I have flagged it) and sectarian crap (yes I have flagged it) but that depends on which side it is coming from - obviously it's just 'craic'.  I personally feel there should be a more regionally balanced moderation team.


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You've surprised me there Brendy I really thought you would have come down on the side of Smiffy.:ears:

Click to expand...

Get that big spoon out ya tube! 
I just think it has been blown out of proportion like something out of Jeremy Kyle. Posting it publicly just makes it harder for any sort of reconciliation as there was some exchanges via pm and the parties concerned.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			If rules are rules then fine, apply them all, all of the time,  There is a clique on here who constantly get away with bad language (yes I have flagged it) and sectarian crap (yes I have flagged it) but that depends on which side it is coming from - obviously it's just 'craic'.  I personally feel there should be a more regionally balanced moderation team.
		
Click to expand...

There's a post on this very thread that, if the rules are being strictly adhered to, should be removed.

I wonder if it will be....

The 'for sale' section is an easy hit though.  Telling someone off for swearing/sectarianism takes balls.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			There is a clique on here who constantly get away with bad language (yes I have flagged it) and sectarian crap (yes I have flagged it) but that depends on which side it is coming from.
		
Click to expand...

Best leave Crawford outta this.................. 



:rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Best leave Crawford outta this.................. 



:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

nope, nothing to do with crawford


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

I was kidding :ears:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Best leave Crawford outta this.................. 



:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Poke it.


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			If rules are rules then fine, apply them all, all of the time,  There is a clique on here who constantly get away with bad language (yes I have flagged it) and sectarian crap (yes I have flagged it) but that depends on which side it is coming from - obviously it's just 'craic'.  I personally feel there should be a more regionally balanced moderation team.
		
Click to expand...

Did you honestly just type that? Sectarian remarks are never banter, especially from my past experience so take a dim view. A couple of the scottish contingent have been heavily modded in the past for various reasons, they are all still here even after their protestations via pm, thicker skin perhaps?  
Any sectarian posts reported ARE dealt with. You have reported two threads going by the system, the reasons given were, foul language regarding the length of a putt and the other one for a sectarian word which was moderated by DCB after it had discussed in the mods section. The only other mention of your name was for the warning you got in the hurricane thread last year.

Ref regions? it looks pretty even for me when you consider some of the staff do mod posts if necessary.
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showgroups.php


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Poke it.
		
Click to expand...

Ha!... I'm having a laugh out loud moment  LOL

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Deadlydan (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			If rules are rules then fine, apply them all, all of the time,  There is a clique on here who constantly get away with bad language (yes I have flagged it) and sectarian crap (yes I have flagged it) but that depends on which side it is coming from - obviously it's just 'craic'.  I personally feel there should be a more regionally balanced moderation team.
		
Click to expand...

with you on this, Steve,can't believe the stuff some people come out with


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2012)

What's going on in here lately, yet another thread where we have divided forum, with members falling onto one side or the other, why?

I thought for the most part, this was and I use the past tense on purpose, a forum with sounds members, a long established forum that was respected with many contributing.

Upon joining, I was welcomed with warm virtual handshake and a make yourself at home sense of well being and a sense that if I asked a question for help or advice it would be answered knowledgeably, sensible but with, no doubt a certain level of humour and mirth.

Lately the atmosphere has grown cold and an animosity has started to creep in, this thread and the other about a damaged club being sold, started forum members on a name and shame campaign, with again people falling onto one side or the other.

It needless, futile and serves no purpose, what's even worse is that many of the people writing replies have met each other, played rounds of golf together and no doubt enjoyed a pint in the 19th afterwards. Are the members really so fickle?

Lets nip this in the bud before it gets to out of hand.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 13, 2012)

This sounds like the parking warden that gives you a ticket coz you have a tyre touching the line. By the letter correct, "rules is rules," but rules are for the guidance of wise men and the adherence of fools. A quick pm by the mod to say "you have till 6pm(?) to post up the pic, or to stop other's saying you are abusing the rule and getting preferential treatment I'll have to delete it."

Not hard to compromise is it?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

Sack Atticus and Mad they're never on any more.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 13, 2012)

Take it to pm fellas, we dont need this turning into a 5 page tuppence worth thread. 

Oh, I like many others like 5 page tuppence worth threads. You know, my tuppence worth can be another mans Â£50 worth.

At the moment this thread is worth much more than tuppence, but it is on 5 pages....well it will be unless Mr Lockout comes in to save this site from meltdown. 

CHANGE THE STUPID RULE.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

This isn't a moderator thing, and to blame the mods would be wrong.

Smiffy is a bit miffed with golf right now and that is understandable given the weather/conditions that we've had all year and the fact that Winter is on the doorstep, and now he's into a spot of fishing. To come on the forum was more like the last straw rather than the almighty axe,.... hopefully he'll realise that and bring his happy cheeky smiley little face with him to Blackmoor.... and remain one of the GM golf fraternity, even if it's not every waking moment and 500 posts per week.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

In my opinion if your upset by references to Derek Whyte or poo you really shouldn't be on here. That's my take on it. Dafties getting they're Y-fronts soiled over that sort of language really need to get a life.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Take it to pm fellas, we dont need this turning into a 5 page tuppence worth thread. 

Oh, I like many others like 5 page tuppence worth threads. You know, my tuppence worth can be another mans Â£50 worth.

At the moment this thread is worth much more than tuppence, but it is on 5 pages. 

The answer is....CHANGE THE STUPID RULE.
		
Click to expand...

I think we can all agree that when a thread receives a post containing the word tuppence not once, not twice, but 4 times, then the thread has descended into anarchy and should be shut forthwith.....


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

brendy said:



			Did you honestly just type that? Sectarian remarks are never banter, especially from my past experience so take a dim view. A couple of the scottish contingent have been heavily modded in the past for various reasons, they are all still here even after their protestations via pm, thicker skin perhaps?  
Any sectarian posts reported ARE dealt with. You have reported two threads going by the system, the reasons given were, foul language regarding the length of a putt and the other one for a sectarian word which was moderated by DCB after it had discussed in the mods section. The only other mention of your name was for the warning you got in the hurricane thread last year.

Ref regions? it looks pretty even for me when you consider some of the staff do mod posts if necessary.
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showgroups.php


Click to expand...

nope, I've flagged up more than that, the fact that there clearly was a blind eye being applied to certain posters was the reason I left the forum for a while (albeit without a heralding it) try having a look further back


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			In my opinion if your upset by references to Derek Whyte or poo you really shouldn't be on here. That's my take on it. Dafties getting they're Y-fronts soiled over that sort of language really need to get a life.
		
Click to expand...

Given the amount of young posters on here do you think that bad language is acceptable? really simple question


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

No lets not take it to PM and lets not lock it which is the Mods get out of jail card when they don't get things they're own way or things get hot under the collar. Lets have a clear the air and blow away the cob webs.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			Given the amount of young posters on here do you think that bad language is acceptable? really simple question
		
Click to expand...

How many 10 year olds do we have on here? I ken a few who act like it.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			No lets not take it to PM and lets not lock it which is the Mods get out of jail card when they don't get things they're own way or things get hot under the collar. Lets have a clear the air and blow away the cob webs.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

The mods shouldn't have to explain themselves, certainly not to the forum. They run the place and the rules are clearly there... if you don't follow them then anyone is free to leave. In this instance Smiffy already had a foot out the door, it's up to us to ASK him to reconsider not to put the mods through a wringer.


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			How many 10 year olds do we have on here? I ken a few who act like it.
		
Click to expand...

I tell you what Craw, why don't you avoid the issue and dress it up however you want.  The rules are the rules, I'm pretty sure they include the use of foul or obscene language.  Now back last winter I queried over zealousl moderation when a thread of dodgers was closed pretty much before anyone got the chance to read it.

Your reply was 'structure is important'

So which is it?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

There is structure and there is anal. 

A lot of the stuff borders on anal in my opinion. Telling someone to GTF etc is a completely different kettle of fish from posting my golf was s41te! 

That's my opinion and I'm happy to stand or fall by it. I'm also quite confident that I'll receive another infraction for posting that, however my care factor is now quite low on this forum.


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			There is structure and there is anal. 

A lot of the stuff borders on anal in my opinion. Telling someone to GTF etc is a completely different kettle of fish from posting my golf was s41te! 

That's my opinion and I'm happy to stand or fall by it. I'm also quite confident that I'll receive another infraction for posting that, however my care factor is now quite low on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that we can all get away with the odd word at times, sometimes we get infractions, sometimes we don't, but there are posters on here who use language as if they are down the pub.  I'm no prude, out with my mates then my language is fairly appalling but I don't do it on here.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

I cannot fathom why a forum used by and run by ADULTS cannot have the occasional rude word in a post.It is not a site aimed at under 18s and I am sure there is far more harmful content on the internet than our forum! I would like to post the same way as I speak and I really find grown men complaining about the odd swear word a bit daft! As for harmful sectarian content can anybody link to a post including it? I can't remember ever seeing any!


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			.It is not a site aimed at under 18s
		
Click to expand...

It's not aimed at any age group


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2012)

I really don't know what to say......?

Well I do actually - seems most people don't have any toys left at all now.....

Mods - They're appointed by Mike, they're not on here 24/7 so can't always see a For Sale thread without pictures until it's been up for an hour or two. When they do, they move it - why?

Because it's in the rules. If Mike came on and posted a For Sale thread without pictures then I'd expect it to get taken down.
In this instance, I believe, Smiffy stated that the article was at home and he would be there in an hour and would add pictures.
Now I think Smiffy's a Gent, a real Diamond- but, for the Love of Pete, wait until you get home, take the piccy and then post the thread.
Then there is no problem is there - this thread doesn't exist and Smiffy stays part of the Family.
Nobody who's been on this Forum for any length pf time can possibly say that they don't know the "no piccy, no thread" rule but people keep doing it? Why? Do they think that it's not going to get moved? For the sake of an hour, a day or however long, wait until you have all the info and then post - it's not that hard is it?

And you can't waive rules for one person. Waive for one and you waive for all.
Whether the rule is a good one, bad one or indifferent one is irrelevent. Its there. Abide by it or face the consequences.
We're all supposed to be used to following Rules - or have we forgotten that we're Golfers.

Smiffy - don't be a knob. Have a drink, calm down, relist the thread with a piccy and get on with it. 
Life's waaay too short.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

Good points,well made Imurg!


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			It's not aimed at any age group
		
Click to expand...

And your point? Why such disgust at the odd swear word? I am sure the large majority of folk on hear utter the odd curse word,no?


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			And your point? Why such disgust at the odd swear word? I am sure the large majority of folk on hear utter the odd curse word,no?
		
Click to expand...

And here is the point you are choosing to either deliberately avoid or struggling to understand:

Foul language - against the rules but hey, lets ignore that

Posting in the for sale without a picture - may you burn in hell


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			And here is the point you are choosing to either deliberately avoid or struggling to understand:

Foul language - against the rules but hey, lets ignore that

Posting in the for sale without a picture - may you burn in hell
		
Click to expand...

Define foul language???


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			Given the amount of young posters on here do you think that bad language is acceptable? really simple question
		
Click to expand...

Are there that many?


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Define foul language???
		
Click to expand...

grow up Craw and stop being deliberately obtuse


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			grow up Craw and stop being deliberately obtuse
		
Click to expand...

Answer the question and stop talking in riddles. Define foul language as I'm sure your idea of foul language will differ from me.


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

Are we finished here yet? Not complaining, its good for hits and stats


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2012)

More than wondering how many Youngsters may or may not be here - the Manufacturers won't want to send opportunities our way if we're cursing and blowing our way through posts. It reflects badly on GM so Titleist, Ping etc may feel they don't want to be involved with a bunch of vernacular using Peasents......
There are plenty of ways to say something without reverting to "F"'s.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiffy are you there? See what you've done.? :rofl:


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Answer the question and stop talking in riddles. Define foul language as I'm sure your idea of foul language will differ from me.
		
Click to expand...

Right oh, so you want me to come out with a list of the words that I object to the use of on a public form with has no age filter? 


edit: Please keep people personal details off the public forum.Brendy.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			grow up Craw and stop being deliberately obtuse
		
Click to expand...

No,Craw has a good point,people use swear words all the time on here and get away with it,so maybe most mods do not find it "foul",maybe you don't get it? Seriously Stevie,I have nothing against you,or any posting in the for sale section without pics,but your last post aimed at me is just plain rude!


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			No,Craw has a good point,people use swear words all the time on here and get away with it,so maybe most mods do not find it "foul",maybe you don't get it? Seriously Stevie,I have nothing against you,or any posting in the for sale section without pics,but your last post aimed at me is just plain rude!
		
Click to expand...

I'll (grudgingly) see your rude and raise you a sanctimonious


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Such a shame Smiffy, but if you've lost interest for the game then I don't blame you. Life's too short to continue with things that don't make you happy. I just hope you get the bug back after a break when the sun is shining and the fishing season is over 
I'd also like to add my thanks for all the organising you've done for the many forum meets I've been on.

Top bloke :thup:


As far as the rules go, that rule has always been there as far as I know, but it's only in the last month or so that the moderators have begun to enforce it.
Previously a little grace was given to sellers to get pics added in a reasonable time, with increasing prodding if they didn't.
I thought it worked well, but if the rule is there it should be enforced. I'd rather see the rule changed to go back to how it unofficially used to be.

With regards to the language, I'd imagine a very small percentage on here would be offended by the odd naughty word, but again there are rules in place so they should be adhered to. Especially since the forum and all the opportunities that go with it are provided free by GM.
Their bat and ball, their rules. I would imagine they wouldn't want to be represented on here by any language that they wouldn't be prepared to put in print.

We all want more youngsters to get into the game. In this day and age the ones that do will no doubt search for information on the internet and a lot of them will be directed here. I wouldn't write anything on here that i wouldn't want my 9 year old daughter to read. Not because she will, but because someone's young son or daughter will.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree also, I received 2 warnings on here for for foul language whih were pettiness IMO.

I've seen posts by various posters trying to get a rise form Scottish guys which border on racism which never get a mention or a warning.

And before some of you jump on it I'm not having a dig its and observation


----------



## stevie_r (Oct 13, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Such a shame Smiffy, but if you've lost interest for the game then I don't blame you. Life's too short to continue with things that don't make you happy. I just hope you get the bug back after a break when the sun is shining and the fishing season is over 
I'd also like to add my thanks for all the organising you've done for the many forum meets I've been on.

Top bloke :thup:


As far as the rules go, that rule has always been there as far as I know, but it's only in the last month or so that the moderators have begun to enforce it.
Previously a little grace was given to sellers to get pics added in a reasonable time, with increasing prodding if they didn't.
I thought it worked well, but if the rule is there it should be enforced. I'd rather see the rule changed to go back to how it unofficially used to be.

With regards to the language, I'd imagine a very small percentage on here would be offended by the odd naughty word, but again there are rules in place so they should be adhered to. Especially since the forum and all the opportunities that go with it are provided free by GM.
Their bat and ball, their rules. I would imagine they wouldn't want to be represented on here by any language that they wouldn't be prepared to put in print.

We all want more youngsters to get into the game. In this day and age the ones that do will no doubt search for information on the internet and a lot of them will be directed here. I wouldn't write anything on here that i wouldn't want my 9 year old daughter to read. Not because she will, but because someone's young son or daughter will.
		
Click to expand...

good post and at last a voice of reason


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I've seen posts by various posters trying to get a rise form Scottish guys which border on racism which never get a mention or a warning.
		
Click to expand...

This is also right on the money,far more offensive than the odd swear word!


----------



## john0 (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiffy i hope your happy now with all this sh1t uve caused


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2012)

As well as a few young kids, there are a lot of female posters on here too and personally, I find abusive language on here unacceptable. 

Rules are rules whether you think they are right or wrong. They should be applied to every single member equally and without exception. I'm pretty sure I had to tick a box agreeing to the T&C's when I signed up on this forum.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			I'll (grudgingly) see your rude and raise you a sanctimonious
		
Click to expand...

Fair play chief! If the mods really want no swear words then they should enforce this policy 24/7,the forum would be a poorer place if they do however! Maybe a new forum like out of bounds but allowing a few more f bombs might help? ;-)


----------



## Wolfman (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiffy what bite alarms do you use, when i was carping i had Delkims

Nearly packed in golf last month to go back to fishing, glad i didnt but i still miss the odd carp session


----------



## brendy (Oct 13, 2012)

Report it if it offends. Report it if it is aggressive or threatening. Report it if it breaks one or more of the rules. 
If you are aware of the rules and have reported others in the past, dont come crying when you get reported for not adhereing to them yourself.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

drive4show said:



			As well as a few young kids, there are a lot of female posters on here too and personally, I find abusive language on here unacceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Of course women never swear! I am sure you will be their new hero! ;-)


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 13, 2012)

Have I wandered onto the HDID forum by mistake?
I thought you were all happy and friendly here?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			F the mods really want no swear words then they should enforce this policy 24/7
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the reason this thread is here - the Mods can't be here 24/7 - I assume they have lives too......maybe..

In the same way Sarcasm is seen as the lowest form of wit, so swearing is the lowest form of communication.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 13, 2012)

Re the forum rules is this not just the "jeans in the clubhouse" argument in a different guide?

I.e. it's your choice to sign up and you agree to the rules when you do so?.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 13, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Smiffy what bite alarms do you use, when i was carping i had Delkims

Nearly packed in golf last month to go back to fishing, glad i didnt but i still miss the odd carp session
		
Click to expand...

smiffy has had a few bites the nite:thup:


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Exactly the reason this thread is here - the Mods can't be here 24/7 - I assume they have lives too......maybe..

In the same way Sarcasm is seen as the lowest form of wit, so swearing is the lowest form of communication.
		
Click to expand...

Imurg,I am not implying they are,but there are MANY threads where swearing is tolerated,and nobody seems to mind.As long as nobody is singled out for abuse,I cannot see much of an issue.I also feel that many of us have a different definition of "foul' language,it might help if this was explained in more detail,no?


----------



## bigslice (Oct 13, 2012)

some folk think that the stuff flowing through your vains with a y on it is swearing.


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			Have I wandered onto the HDID forum by mistake?
I thought you were all happy and friendly here?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 13, 2012)

Surely the most obvious question of all is - what was for sale? 

If Smiffy does not return, I'll miss his posts for sure.  Really enjoyed the banter between him and Bob too.


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

Slicer30 said:



			Surely the most obvious question of all is - what was for sale? 

If Smiffy does not return, I'll miss his posts for sure.  Really enjoyed the banter between him and Bob too.
		
Click to expand...

I now feel he is having a big wind up just to cause trouble and encourage fawning adoration! I love ya Smiffy! ;-)


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			I now feel he is having a big wind up just to cause trouble and encourage fawning adoration! I love ya Smiffy! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I post on another (non golf) forum and we usually give marks out of ten for the quality of the flounce.
I'm rating Sniffy's as a 7


----------



## Deke (Oct 13, 2012)

North Mimms said:



			I post on another (non golf) forum and we usually give marks out of ten for the quality of the flounce.
I'm rating Sniffy's as a 7
		
Click to expand...

I dunno,maybe an 8 is in order!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 13, 2012)

All I know is I want a thread like this when *I* leave  

Gimme some luuuuurve baby!

I bet my replies would be "Close the door on your way out James" :angry:


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, forgive me but I have had a few to many Buds tonight, Smiffy sorry to see you go.

Who upset the apple cart, which Mod?

I bet I can guess who it was without going back to the start....


Chill guys life is to short, okay must dash got an early tee time tomorrow:fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel the need to point out, once again, that the offending item which was for sale, has been bought and therefore the whole argument is utterly pointless. If you wish to see pictures of the offending item then I will take some when it arrives and post them for all to see.

There's nothing to see here folks, move on please.....


----------



## Iaing (Oct 13, 2012)

Smiffy, don't be a woos (is that allowed? :mmm
Having met you, you're a gem of a guy and a credit to this forum.
Get back on here and don't let the beees grind you down!


----------



## User20205 (Oct 13, 2012)

sounds like an elaborate way of getting out of the Swinger vs Smiffy HFH guess the drive to me


----------



## SS2 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never met the Poster Formerly Known As "Smiffy" but I always enjoyed his posts & humour and if he leaves over a minor indiscretion the forum will be a lesser place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2012)

SS2 said:



			I've never met the Poster Formerly Known As "Smiffy" but I always enjoyed his posts & humour and if he leaves over a minor indiscretion the forum will be a lesser place.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Maybe the post should be temporarily closed for 48 hours, enough time for people to calm down, maybe reflect, think again. In that time it looks like some of the other forummers will be playing with Smiffy, who may also talk him around. If not I think it will only descend into even more catfighting.

I mean fishing, what type of fun is that!

If we lose a stalwart, we will be a lesser community, some can't be replaced. 

In the words of Kirk Douglas - I'm Smiffy!!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2012)

Sad day, 
Sad that it got this far

Grow up the lot of you

Mods, yes you could have sent him a PM about the photos, its not as if he is a newbie

Smiffy, Rules is rules, thats what Golf is all about

Now lets have a group hug, buy each other a beer and move on

Smiffy, I will shake your hand on Monday assuming that you are there, you are a mate and I wish you well,

get your butt back on here when the carp stop biting, hopefully that will be soon

All the other Mod wind up talk is a load of fetid dingos kidneys.

bad language should not be allowed, mods, jump on it, forumers, dont give them the chance

its quite simple really

A Sad Fragger


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I feel the need to point out, once again, that the offending item which was for sale, has been bought and therefore the whole argument is utterly pointless. If you wish to see pictures of the offending item then I will take some when it arrives and post them for all to see.

There's nothing to see here folks, move on please.....
		
Click to expand...

I thought the OP said cheerio and because you got the item you think we should move on. It's posts like yours that keeps it going.


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 14, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			I thought the OP said cheerio and because you got the item you think we should move on. It's posts like yours that keeps it going.
		
Click to expand...

Wow everyone's abit touchy on here aren't they. I think blue wolf was just trying to lighten the mood. Do people realise this is an Internet forum, just abit of chat. Is it really worth all this fuss.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 14, 2012)

Only met the nob once but he was a proper gent. Really nice guy who made an effort to get on with everyone. I am sure that he wouldn't have wanted the fall out from this at all. 

Lets also remember that the mods are performing a service for which very little credit is given.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2012)

What a storm in a teacup.  

The only thing this proves is that if someone volunteers to be a moderator, you can be sure they are precisely the wrong kind of person to do it.  Same as golf club committees!

Rob - PM me if you want to stay in touch.  Adios.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 14, 2012)

Imurg said:



			In the same way Sarcasm is seen as the lowest form of wit,
		
Click to expand...

I did not know Sarcasm is seen as the lowest form of wit


----------



## madandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy, although I have only ghosted in and out of here for the past few months I will miss your words of wisdom as your osts were a few of the thousands of outstanding threads I read back. Keep the faith fella.

Andy


----------



## Dodger (Oct 14, 2012)

Christ what a stramash!!

Some folk really,really need to get out more.

Anyway,I fully expect Smiffy to be back in the fold on my return from Church at lunchtime.


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 14, 2012)

There sure is a lot of tosh on this thread. If you want to say a few words of goodbye to Smiffy then do it , if you're here to waffle a load of inflammatory remarks then bugger off somewhere else.

Rob , you were one of the first blokes I met from this forum and since that day you've made me chuckle more times than I can remember. A true gent with a wicked and sharp sense of humour. Always organising days out for those of us too lazy to do it ourselves. 

Rob , take care and I hope through the many friends you've made on this forum that we can all somehow stay in touch with you in a long distance relationship sort of way.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 14, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			I thought the OP said cheerio and because you got the item you think we should move on. It's posts like yours that keeps it going.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a sec while I hand you your toys back. Almost 130 posts, but it's mine that keep this thread going is it. Do you really think that this thread has been limited to people saying a polite cheerio to a forum stalwart. It descended into a pointless argument pretty early. Get a grip FFS.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 14, 2012)

On the general issue of moderation, I think in these internet fora moderation should be applied cautiously and in the minimum dose needed for keeping things stable. Excessive and injudicious moderation put people off posting and eventually crash the forum. Some fora start to resemble the Stanford Experiment*, when positions of power are given to people and they soon start to abuse them. That hasn't happened here yet, but it should always be guarded against.

in Smiffy's case, I would have thought that the matter should have been dealt with 'in equity' to use the golfing expression. Send him a PM saying pics were needed by teatime, 8 o'clock or whatever and all would have been well. The idea would be for the Mod to consider how they would like to be treated and act accordingly. 'Rules is rules' is rarely a satisfactory or adequate explanation for action. 




* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_prison_experiment


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2012)

FWIW, Smiffy you have been one of the most welcoming, funny and trustworthy souls on this forum, your exit will be a loss. 
Forums are supposed to be a community, in any community trust is earned through an individual's actions and character - not something you get with "rules is rules" approach.
And that's even when "rules is rules" is enforced. You only need to take a glance across the current boards to see that this is clearly not the case at all. If rules are bent or ignored for _any _one reason or another and as soon as that happens you cannot expect adherence from anyone. 
Language does not have to be "bad" to be offensive. I, personally, find some things that have been allowed to stand on threads (that mods have been involved in) to be appalling and a sad edict to the character if the individuals, also a poor reflection on GM, but that's subjective to _my_&#8203; point of view on the matter. 
But as has been stated, the rules are the rules, despite the ambiguity of some of those rules in their adherence. 

Rob, hope you find the love of the game again enough to return to the fold. Hope the fishing treats you well in the meantime. :thup:


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Hang on a sec while I hand you your toys back. Almost 130 posts, but it's mine that keep this thread going is it. Do you really think that this thread has been limited to people saying a polite cheerio to a forum stalwart. It descended into a pointless argument pretty early. Get a grip FFS.
		
Click to expand...

The run along bit was good enough for me to single your post out.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 14, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			FWIW, Smiffy you have been one of the most welcoming, funny and trustworthy souls on this forum, your exit will be a loss. 
Forums are supposed to be a community, in any community trust is earned through an individual's actions and character - not something you get with "rules is rules" approach.
And that's even when "rules is rules" is enforced. You only need to take a glance across the current boards to see that this is clearly not the case at all. If rules are bent or ignored for _any _one reason or another and as soon as that happens you cannot expect adherence from anyone. 
Language does not have to be "bad" to be offensive. I, personally, find some things that have been allowed to stand on threads (that mods have been involved in) to be appalling and a sad edict to the character if the individuals, also a poor reflection on GM, but that's subjective to _my_&#8203; point of view on the matter. 
But as has been stated, the rules are the rules, despite the ambiguity of some of those rules in their adherence. 

Rob, hope you find the love of the game again enough to return to the fold. Hope the fishing treats you well in the meantime. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen anything "appalling" on this forum. You need to calm down and broaden your mind if this forum constitutes items that appall you.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 14, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			The run along bit was good enough for me to single your post out.
		
Click to expand...

Holy carp, my irony meter has just exploded sending shards of glass everywhere. You are actually posting on a thread complaining about people posting on threads and prolonging the discussion. Fwiw, my post never said "run along". It said "move on please". A sentiment echoed by many on this thread. Yet you single out mine. Class. Now, as I asked before, is it not time for us all to move on please.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I've never seen anything "appalling" on this forum. You need to calm down and broaden your mind if this forum constitutes items that appall you.
		
Click to expand...

As I said Snelly its subjective as to what we find offensive. My mind is broad thank you, I have seen and done many things in my short 34 years but there will be things thst offend you and not I and vice versa, its called being human. 
I find needless sweeping derogatory statements appalling, you might not but each to there own hence I havent reported any one or any posts other than the usual obvious spammers.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Now, as I asked before, is it not time for us all to move on please.
		
Click to expand...

No.............

Oh and how dare you buy an item off a post without pictures ............its you fault we have threads like this.......!!!!!!!!!!1






:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No.............

Oh and how dare you buy an item off a post without pictures ............its you fault we have threads like this.......!!!!!!!!!!1






:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right of course. I accept full responsibility. I was just glad that I git in there before the post was pulled. :ears:

Anyway, you'll see what I bought at Caldy in a few weeks. It's amazing, and a real bargain. It might even change the way we all play golf in the future. I can definately see a 5 shot h/c reduction in the next week or so.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 14, 2012)

Is it a Ping branded Tee Or a mankini Oh. Btw come back soon smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2012)

Well what can I say??? I'd just like to thank everybody for their support and kind words.
It wasn't my intention to start a 5 page discussion on this, honestly.
I was just cheesed off that my original post was removed within 10 minutes of it appearing without warning. I would have thought, like others have suggested, that I could have been given a gentle reminder (I didn't need one honestly) that a few hours grace would have been given to me so that I could have posted the missing picture up.
I know the forum rules, I wasn't trying to bend them. A couple of months ago I posted up about various clubs I was selling and promised that pictures would follow that evening which they did so as I say, I know the rules.
Thanks once again for your kind wishes. Can the thread be closed now????
Rob


----------



## Scouser (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Well what can I say??? I'd just like to thank everybody for their support and kind words.
It wasn't my intention to start a 5 page discussion on this, honestly.
I was just cheesed off that my original post was removed within 10 minutes of it appearing without warning. I would have thought, like others have suggested, that I could have been given a gentle reminder (I didn't need one honestly) that a few hours grace would have been given to me so that I could have posted the missing picture up.
I know the forum rules, I wasn't trying to bend them. A couple of months ago I posted up about various clubs I was selling and promised that pictures would follow that evening which they did so as I say, I know the rules.
Thanks once again for your kind wishes. Can the thread be closed now????
Rob
		
Click to expand...

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW I ask him to come back and the next post hes back :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2012)

Scouser said:



			WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW I ask him to come back and the next post hes back :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've always had a soft spot for you


----------



## Scouser (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've always had a soft spot for you


Click to expand...

*group hug*


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I've always had a soft spot for you


Click to expand...

Is it at the side of the M25?


----------



## Scouser (Oct 14, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Is it at the side of the M25?
		
Click to expand...

MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do some moderating!!! Im offended


----------

